# Dolphin 2.0 RC1 Released!



## fgghjjkll (Mar 9, 2010)

After many svn revisions (30% of my bandwidth was downloading updated dolphin source and compiling it >_>), The Dolphin Team has officially released an update. Behold.... THE DOLPHIN 2.0 RC1!!! *star wars theme music plays here* anyways, the latest update of the emulator is mostly a stable release to test out the new improvements in anticipation of its first release since becoming open source software.

Recent Video of recent Dolphin version: 

Developer Notes: 



Spoiler



As Dolphin nears the first release since becoming open source software, we are hard at work to make it more stable. Now, we offer up "v2.0 RC1" for our faithful testers to try out and report back!
If you're on windows or OS X, head over to the downloads section to download the Release Candidate. If you're on linux, you will need to svn checkout and build http://dolphin-emu.googlecode.com/svn/branches/stable.
Please test the Release Candidate and let us know via the forums or the googlecode issue tracker if you've found a stability bug. Note that feature requests and bugs not pertaining to stability for the v2.0 release will be frowned upon, and could bring down developer wraith.



Download link for x86
Download link for x64 (Filetrip won't let me upload a x64 version.... wait for a few more min...


----------



## DKAngel (Mar 9, 2010)

awesome =]


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 9, 2010)

It was only yesterday when i downloaded the latest build too, anyway this is good to see.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 9, 2010)

Fantastic news really, but there's still a lot of development to be done.


----------



## chatshi (Mar 9, 2010)

So, there is an OS X version? I can't find it through the links that are provided.

Anyone know if there even is one?


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 9, 2010)

Amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




where dolphin was and now look where it is.

great stuff, loving the RC1, and no more SVN builds


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 9, 2010)

chatshi said:
			
		

> So, there is an OS X version? I can't find it through the links that are provided.
> 
> Anyone know if there even is one?


Yup.
http://www.dolphin-emu.com/downloads.php?cat_id=8


----------



## chatshi (Mar 9, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> chatshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 9, 2010)

yay, once v2 is out, i am gona test it on my desktop and pray to god that i will finally be able to play paper mario, assuming that 2.0 has a lot more speed optimisation in it and other technical stuff that are enhacing the fps and compability


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 9, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> yay, once v2 is out, i am gona test it on my desktop and pray to god that i will finally be able to play paper mario, assuming that 2.0 has a lot more speed optimisation in it and other technical stuff that are enhacing the fps and compability


A lot of people think Dolphin is slow because they just use the default settings.
If you want it to run fast, use the Direct3D9 plugin and enable EFB copy to texture!
If you don't see the plugin, update DirectX!


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 9, 2010)

If only my computer wasn't so dead old, I'd be able to play at least like 10 FPS. 
I'll bug my friend to try it, I guess.


----------



## outgum (Mar 9, 2010)

Where can i get plugins?
Games wont work for me


----------



## Satangel (Mar 9, 2010)

Cool, I'm definitely installing this update. 
Always handy to test if a GC game is good enough to burn for my Wii, and if languages aren't a problem.


----------



## outgum (Mar 9, 2010)

I get...

Error loading Plugin/Plugin_GCPad.dll: cant read info
Cant init any PAD Plugins
Couldnt Init the core: Check configuration

How do i fix this?


----------



## Krestent (Mar 9, 2010)

I can't get any Wii Remotes to sync on the Mac version nor could I set any button mappings


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 9, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> I get...
> 
> Error loading Plugin/Plugin_GCPad.dll: cant read info
> Cant init any PAD Plugins
> ...


----------



## VashTS (Mar 9, 2010)

I know this can read the system menu, but can you run a virtual NAND?  Like a bootmii dump or one set up for Triiforce?


----------



## Cablephish (Mar 9, 2010)

This is great news, one day the Dolphin emulator will be great for GCN games as Visualboy Advance is for GBA games.


----------



## granville (Mar 9, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Where can i get plugins?
> Games wont work for me


What is the problem with the games? The plugins should come with the emulator. They are in the Plugins directory (within your main Dolphin emulator's directory) and include-
Plugin_DSP_HLE.dll
Plugin_DSP_LLE.dll
Plugin_GCPad.dll
Plugin_nJoy_SDL.dll
Plugin_PadSimple.dll
Plugin_VideoDX9.dll
Plugin_VideoOGL.dll
Plugin_VideoSW.dll
Plugin_Wiimote.dll

If they don't show up, you need to update directx online. As for your games, Dolphin still isn't 100% perfect compatibility. A considerable amount of games will not load at all. What games are you trying to load?


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 10, 2010)

Cablephish said:
			
		

> This is great news, one day the Dolphin emulator will be great for GCN games as Visualboy Advance is for GBA games.


Did you know you can even connect Visual Boy Advance to Dolphin, and emulate the GBA->GCN connection?
How awesome is that?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 10, 2010)

GO CAPTAIN FALCON!!!!


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sadly I get the same errors that people have been having. I'll try updating directx and the c++ thing..


----------



## nitrostemp (Mar 10, 2010)

yea you need this years version of directx and c++ redistributable 2008


----------



## redact (Mar 10, 2010)

this build works far better then whatever outdated build i previously had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




/me plays some brawl


----------



## outgum (Mar 11, 2010)

This is what i get....
i installed that C++ stuff or whatever and updated the direct x using that link


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 17, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Cablephish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did you do that ? I found the guide:

http://forums.dolphin-emu.com/thread-7476-page-1.html

Is that one you did ?


----------

